# Can not acces the BIOS.



## Tauter (Dec 23, 2016)

Hello. I wanted to reinstall the Win10 on my brothers laptop with a pendrive. But i can not acces the BIOS. The Acer logo appear for a sec then the Windows is already loading. 
I tried to push and hold down the F2 and turn on the laptop, but it did not work.
I tried to hold down Shift and shut down the windows and try the f2, but id did not work. 
The laptop is : Acer Aspire E 15 (E5-522G-625U)


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

What's the exact serial number and SNID number on that Acer laptop?

It appears that the websites for that particular model are in non-English language.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Tauter (Dec 23, 2016)

The Serial number : NXMWJEU0035500E9337600
SNID : 55005969976


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> The Serial number : NXMWJEU0035500E9337600
> SNID : 55005969976


According to both of those numbers, you have an *Acer Aspire E5-522G* laptop which originally came with a Linux operating system.
If that's correct, how do you plan to activate Windows 10 after it's installed?

This is from its on-line user manual:









----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Tauter (Dec 23, 2016)

This modell originally came with FreeDOS. 
The thing is that the user manual says that i have to press F2 when the Acer logo appear. But i tried this already.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You didn't answer my question in post #4.

You need to press the F2 key before the Acer logo screen disappears.
If that doesn't work, try pressing and holding down the F2 key as soon as you press the power button.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Tauter (Dec 23, 2016)

Sorry. I dont know how will i activate it. Because i downloaded the installer. I did not buy it.
The hardrive is full of trash/virus thats why i want to reinstall. 
I tried the to press F2 or hold it down. It did not work.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

There's no point in installing Windows 10 if you can't activate it afterwards.
That laptop came with FreeDOS, so a legitimate copy of Windows 10 needs to be purchased.

I've only created a bootable DVD and have never created a bootable USB thumb drive for Windows 10, so I'm not familiar with the creation process.

Your priority right now is being able to access the BIOS so you set the disc drive or USB thumb drive first in the boot order.
Until you can do that, you won't be able to install Windows 10 by either method.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Tauter (Dec 23, 2016)

When i start the laptop the acer logo appear for one sec and disappear, but i dont see a single help to acces the BIOS. I tried F1-F12, DEL and almost everything. But i cant acces to it. 
I got an ACER aspire e 15


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

It should be F2, start tapping it slowly as soon as you press the power button.


----------



## Tauter (Dec 23, 2016)

I did it already. But it won't work. I tried to hold it or just tapp it. It won't work.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Hmm, if you press and hold ESC before turning the laptop does that give you an error?

What do you need access to in the BIOS?


----------



## Tauter (Dec 23, 2016)

I holded the ESC when i turned it on. But i dont give me error. 
i want to change the boot order. Or atleast i want to boot from a pendrive


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

F12 can bring up a boot menu but only if it's enabled. 

What is the exact and full model of your Acer?


----------



## Tauter (Dec 23, 2016)

acer aspire e 15 
e5-522g-625u


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You could try an external USB keyboard or try updating the BIOS: https://www.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/support-product/6004?b=1


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Tauter, I've merged your threads together. Please do not start duplicate threads for the same issue.

thanks, 

v


----------

